# Betta swimming next to glass?



## Aven (Jul 30, 2010)

Aurora seems to enjoy swimming very close to the glass, nedging it and hitting it. I was wondering if this was normal? Sometimes he goes crazy and swims back and forth along the glass. He sometimes goes to the middle of the tank but usually stays near the glass. Does anyone else's betta do this?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

It's normal behavior for bettas. He's just seeing his reflection and trying to attack it. If he's going only in one spot, you can put something up against it like a tall plant. Over flaring can rip fins, they heal back up, but if you can prevent it from happening, I would.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

This is called glass surfing. He is doing it out of boredom. Try reaaranging things and adding new decorarations.


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

*Yup!*



BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> It's normal behavior for bettas. He's just seeing his reflection and trying to attack it. If he's going only in one spot, you can put something up against it like a tall plant. Over flaring can rip fins, they heal back up, but if you can prevent it from happening, I would.


100 % agreed!


----------



## Aven (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank you! Ill add some more decor, but he doesnt do it often. I think he is seeing his own reflections because he tries to bite it.


----------



## Kokonoko (Jul 28, 2010)

Sorry to jump this back up, but is Glass Surfing in any way harmfull to the betta? Riddles been doing this as well, but without flaring or anything... I did just change the tank decor bu the front glass is primarily clear of any objects that would interrupt his flow (by coincidence, next time I'll definently place some sort of decor for interruption purposes). Other then swimming back and forth though, he seems to be perfectly fine. I would just think that this is going to increase his stress levels? Or perhaps this will provide some excersice? Dunno' -.-


----------



## LoveSGSE (Aug 2, 2010)

My HMPK does that too. Its perfectly fine. I check on him occasionally and he's always somewhere near the glass. Or some other times in the middle of the tank. Dont worry its perfectly OK.


----------



## Kokonoko (Jul 28, 2010)

Thank you! *Salutes*


----------



## Bond Girl (Aug 7, 2010)

What if my fish Gandhi only "paces" in front of the glass when I am nearby (not my nose to the glass, of course)? It's not just one side. If I go around the aquarium, he follows me and starts pacing on the side I'm closest to.

I've been joking that Gandhi thinks he's a dog but I'm having doubts now...


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Glass surfing can be interpreted as a sign of boredom in fish. This happens to other animals in a similar way when they are confined--if you've ever met a dog who started life in a puppy mill or spent a very long time in a kennel at a shelter, you will notice that they have an unbreakable neurotic habit of running in circles. Fish can become neurotic in the same way. 

You can add new decor to your tank, add colorful marbles here and there, or leaves or cut out a piece of styrofoam cup or paper plate and let it float in the surface to encourage bubblenesting. If the tank is very small, I would suggest upgrading to a tank that has more horizontal space. You could also start placing colorful and interestingly shaped objects around the tank to give him something new to look at every day.


----------



## Bond Girl (Aug 7, 2010)

*Adastra,* thank you! I didn't realize fish could get bored! He has a silk plant and a stone garden, and he's working on his bubble nest all the time (it's pretty large). I'll try to add some safe fun to his environment. We did notice that he was pacing more when I was wearing brighter clothes.


----------

